# Review: Olive Oil Desserts: Delicious and Healthy Heart Smart Baking - by Micki Sannar



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Olive Oil Desserts is the result of high cholesterol. The author, Mikki Sannar, had elevated levels of LDL cholesterol, so started experimenting with olive oil in her baking. This cookbook is a collection of her discoveries.

From the title, I was expecting something a little different. I had thought that the use of olive oil indicated a substitution for dairy, but that is not the case. Several of the recipes use milk, cream cheese or buttermilk, though she does include instructions for non-dairy substitutions in the back. It seems that the author's goal was simply to replace the butter with a healthier option. However, don't expect completely healthy recipes. She does use instant pudding mix in at least one recipe and often adds butter extract to compensate for the flavor of the olive oil. Now, don't get me wrong, I actually love olive oil, though up to know I have saved it for my savory cooking.

Read the full review of Olive Oil Desserts


----------

